# Version 2: Pakistan Defence Logo Vote



## EagleEyes

Please vote again, this is final.


----------



## Last Hope

Excellent webby!

I also suggest in changing the layout and the background to the Pak SSG comuflage, will suite the Defence Forum.

Anyways, 3rd one from the list wins 

Regards.


----------



## JonAsad

The first one from the previous thread was better, these ones looks kinda odd 

The crescent is not blending with the logo 

i am exercising my right to not vote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Glorious Resolve said:


> The first one from the previous thread was better, these ones looks kinda odd
> 
> The crescent is not blending with the logo
> 
> i am exercising my right to not vote



Will make the crescent smaller, dont worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

#1 is good







the outline of the eagle should be a shade of an even darker green...leave the insides white

my personal thoughts...


----------



## EagleEyes

> the outline of the eagle should be a shade of an even darker green...leave the insides white



Why would you vote for #1 when you want the inside white?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

coz the eagle's white in that one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

WebMaster said:


> Will make the crescent smaller, dont worry.



Alright 
Then i'll again go with First one 

Nice Job Webby


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it's a phenomenal logo design, in my humble view.....

actually in terms of interface, PDF is one of the most advanced and aesthetically pleasing forums i have ever visited or lurked on.

the staff deserve much due thanks for their hard work and dedication


----------



## Imran Khan

i select first one and make it my avatar and save them in pc . my vote for first .


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Imran Khan said:


> i select first one and make it my avatar and save them in pc . my vote for first .



send webby a check for royalties of rs. 5,000


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> send webby a check for royalties of rs. 5,000



ulti baat hai yaar webby give me 5000 for use defence pk logo avatar on many forums and place on INTERNET .its like an add

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

o pa jiiii...wah wahhh!!! 

i will wait for my PDF logo polo shirt


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> o pa jiiii...wah wahhh!!!
> 
> i will wait for my PDF logo polo shirt



chalo yaar ab chaly yahaan se posts delete karani hai kya?. webby ko phly ghusa aya hoa hai ke logo select nhi ho raha itny din se


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

webby is a jawan munda.....PDF is quite democratic 

a strong Pakistani ''institution'' open to ideas.


lolz






p.s. i never saw ''Version 1'' wheres it


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Crescent looks pretty sweet.

You should add a Panda to it.


----------



## Imran Khan

'Version 1 ye hai na yaar


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Liquid said:


> Crescent looks pretty sweet.
> 
> You should add a Panda to it.


----------



## jayron

Liquid said:


> Crescent looks pretty sweet.
> 
> You should add a Panda to it.



??????????


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

^^^^^

nothing much to report; one of your comrades was trying to be a smart-a$$


----------



## Donatello

WebMaster,


I like the new logo and green shade.

My question is, what do the 9 stars represent in the circle?

I think you can replace them with some motto, like Iman, Ittehad, Nizam.....etc....



Otherwise i would go with the 3rd one.

just my 2 cents..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> nothing much to report; one of your comrades was trying to be a smart-a$$



I was just trying to be a dumbass.. I have achieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

3rd one for me.


----------



## IceCold

The 3rd one in my humble opinion.


----------



## SpArK




----------



## soldierofallah

yes i go with the first one, they all look cool.


----------



## Xeric

O yaar the crescent should have been there in the place of that 'sunshine' around the eagle. For a moment just imagine that, would look like as if the eagle slipped while trying to land on the crescent, ok kidding. But it still should have replaced the sunshine.

Anywaz, this time the vote goes to the third one as the logo still conveys the theme.


----------



## blackops

Can we also add golden colour just my thought and guys dont jump on me am not being a smart a$$ well 3 one for me


----------



## JonAsad

The guys voting for number 3 wants every thing green, green eagle, green stars, green leaves..
cm on,
There are minorities in Pakistan, cant we have white stars to represent them?

So please vote for 1.. its the best.


----------



## Last Hope

^^ Tough competitions, you sound like a politician before elections!


----------



## Gabbar




----------



## Donatello

Last Hope said:


> ^^ Tough competitions, you sound like a politician before elections!



Comparing someone to Pakistani politicians, is an absolute insult, a curse.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

cant argue with that


----------



## JonAsad

penumbra said:


> Comparing someone to Pakistani politicians, is an absolute insult, a curse.



Hope he compared me with Imran Khan, that would be a relief


----------



## BlackenTheSky

1st one is nice....


----------



## HRK

WebMaster said:


> Please vote again, this is final.



In my opinion third one looks better then the other two, but a little suggestion kindly tilt the crescent toward the right side (as in our National Flag) a bit, currently it's directing upward which is not creating a good impression


----------



## flameboard

Honestly all of them are to simplistic to blend in with forum head. The one that is already up there is the best one there is.


----------



## Mani2020

Imran Khan said:


> ulti baat hai yaar webby give me 5000 for use defence pk logo avatar on many forums and place on INTERNET .its like an add



bara business mind ha bhai tumhara


----------



## Mani2020

Webby 1st one looks cool, but white Eagle gives a glimpse of a pigeon ,other than that its cool


----------



## WAQAS119

Why their are so less votes for 2nd one?


----------



## WAQAS119

Liquid said:


> I was just trying to be a dumbass.. I have achieved.



That made me laugh!


----------



## integra

1st one looks cool. The white eagle contrasts better.


----------



## Jungibaaz

IMHO no. 1 looks the best 

Good job webby


----------



## DV RULES

I like first logo but there White Eagle is creating disturbance in focal point, i think Eagle has to give tinted effects as in Logo 2 but tint ratio decrease to 20 - 35 %.

1st Logo


----------

